# repair or replace hose bib?



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Several months ago I replaced drywall in a laundry room and on the other side drywall in the bath thay was damaged due to a leaking hose bib to the washing machine. The leak was leaking out the spout of the valve. In other words if there was a hose connected to it there was no problem it would leak inside the hose. So i capped both and went on my way. I get a call Monday that I have a Warranty repair because now the hose bibs are leaking again but this time it's around the packings. So to make a long story slightly shorter I called a plumber and asked if he could just repack them and replace the rubber washer. He told me he could but it would be 300.00 and he wouldn't warranty the work or I could Pay 400.00 and he would replace both with new hose bibs. So my question is Is it really a bad idea to repair a hose bib versus replacing it?


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I suspect odds are that it would be more favorable if you were an elderly person or something to that degree. If your trade is a handy man and you got yourself in a pickle, many a tradesman will charge extra. Three hundred dollars to replace packings and no guarantee?

Plumbers, no everybody, our trades have a lot in common. I try to keep it real. Numbers like that are outrageous. How about a little respect for the dollar.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Repacking is certainly a valid repair and can last for years.

The labor and materials are minimal, but a professional plumber isn't going to do the job for $20. Heck, I wouldn't. :laughing:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

flashheatingand said:


> I suspect odds are that it would be more favorable if you were an elderly person or something to that degree. If your trade is a handy man and you got yourself in a pickle, many a tradesman will charge extra. Three hundred dollars to replace packings and no guarantee?
> 
> Plumbers, no everybody, our trades have a lot in common. I try to keep it real. Numbers like that are outrageous. How about a little respect for the dollar.


I really don't think this is even my issue to warranty so no I didn't get myself in a pickle. I do between 2 and 3 thousand dollars a month in business for this customer though so if they want me to take care of it it's taken care of. I am a Handyman I do everything other than HVAC Plumbing and Electrical. That's why I called the plumber. Not because I made a mistake.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Repacking is certainly a valid repair and can last for years.
> 
> The labor and materials are minimal, but a professional plumber isn't going to do the job for $20. Heck, I wouldn't. :laughing:


I kind of thought Repacking would be the way to go but I'm never going to pay for non warranteed work. I wouldn't have done it for $20 either. 2.00 in materials 20 min labor i would have charged 120.00.
But I'm not a plumber.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

It also depends if the seats of the hose bibb are pitted from poor water quality. In my neck of the woods, I usually replace the hose bibbs because the water is really harsh on brass. In many cases it is also cheaper in labor to replace the entire hose bibb than to repair it. The exception would be if the hose bibb can't be removed due to the lack of accessiblitly to the male or female adapters it is connected to.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

A good reaming should take care of any pitting, then repack and replace washer good to go IMO. But, nor am I a plumber, although at those rates, maybe, I should be.

$300.00 to repair, $400.00 to replace???
I'm guessing he's not repairing the wall at that price.

Funny thing is, HO's don't bat an eye when the plumbers spout off those numbers, for an hours work.

But when you make numerous trips to fix the wall, they think your trying to rip them off.

No offense to you plumbers, more power to ya.

D.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Diamond D. said:


> A good reaming should take care of any pitting, then repack and replace washer good to go IMO. But, nor am I a plumber, although at those rates, maybe, I should be.
> 
> $300.00 to repair, $400.00 to replace???
> I'm guessing he's not repairing the wall at that price.
> ...


The quote specifically said no drywall repair. I agree more power to them if they get that price. After all they are a licensed trade. But why is it a bad idea to repair the valve and why the simalar price?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

summithomeinc said:


> But why is it a bad idea to repair the valve and why the simalar price?


Repair isn't necessarily a bad idea, but replacement is generally going to be less chancy and longer lasting. As for the similar price, there isn't a significant difference in the time required to do either procedure.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Diamond D. said:


> Funny thing is, HO's don't bat an eye when the plumbers spout off those numbers, for an hours work.
> D.


Yes they will. 

As for the plumbing trade pricing thing, it could be hvac or just about every other trade.My comment was not towards plumbers, it was towards the tradesmen who charge outlandish numbers due to another person's vulnerablility.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

PLEASE PLEASE don't let this turn into another pricing thread.....:whistling:jester:


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

My man, it was intended towards a pricing thing, it was about consideration towards the client and greed amongst us.


----------

